# HDMI/HDCP enabled/not enabled



## rickwhit4d (Feb 27, 2002)

I have 2 HD tv sets in different locales. In the "System Information" screen in location #1, under HDMI status, it says "HDCP not enabled". In location #2, it says "HDCP enabled". As you might guess, at Loc. #1, the HDMI cable output is a blank screen. At location #2, the HDMI cable works just fine. The question.....how do I get the HDMI(HDCP) "enabled" at location #1? As simple as this problem seems, no one at D* knows the answer. Also, does "HDCP" really mean "High Definition Capable" as D* tech support says, or something different? Has this happened to anyone else? Thank you for your help.


----------



## duanej (Oct 28, 2004)

You gotta love D* Techs. HDCP is the copy protection "feature" that's built into the digital signal (High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection ). There are no settings for HDMI in the HR10-250. The place to look is on the TV. My Pioneer plasma comes with the HDMI ports disabled; you have to turn them on to make a connection. Your set may have something simular.


----------



## rickwhit4d (Feb 27, 2002)

Thank you Duane...most helpful. I have a Phillips 42" plasma and will head to the owners manual for help.


----------



## rickwhit4d (Feb 27, 2002)

I forgot to mention in my original post that the HDMI port of the tv works fine connected to my DVD player. The player has a HDMI output port(although it is not an HD player.) I could find nothing in my Phillips owner's manual concerning enabling the HDMI port.


----------



## duanej (Oct 28, 2004)

You might be running into some sort of incompatibility between your Philips set and the HR10-250. There is some handshaking that has to go on between the two to make HDCP work. One or the other may not be responding correctly (or at all). Working with Philips to determine the problem might be the way to go.


----------



## rickwhit4d (Feb 27, 2002)

Thank you again, Duane. After giving this forum a good 'going over', I decided my easiest alternative was to swap out my H10 for one of the H20's and call it a day. I got a free H20, 5LNB dish installation and an installer who should be able to make things right, all coming on..........Friday the 13th. Wish me luck. This doesn't answer the question but instead does an 'end run' around it and gets me ready for the fabled 150 new HD channels. If I ever discover the answer to the original question, I will repost.


----------



## duanej (Oct 28, 2004)

Good luck with the HR20. I'm going to be doing the same thing soon. Did you do anything special to get a free one?


----------



## rickwhit4d (Feb 27, 2002)

No, I did nothing exceptional. I did tell the rep that I had it on "good authority" that the H10's would be 'swapped out' by D* tv at no charge. She initially balked at that and said that had only been done at the 'beginning' of the H20 rollout. She then asked me to hold as she tried to get more information on any upgrade deals that might be available. Next thing I knew, she was back on the phone with the free swap-out offer. I was prepared to call back for a different rep had I not been successful, but that was not needed. (I had been told by a 2nd tier tech. support rep earlier in the day, that he could upgrade me for approx. $250, this was b/4 I had made up my mind to make the switch, so I didn't press him to improve the deal.) I hope your experience is as easy as mine. Good luck.


----------

